# First time out with the 85UL



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I took the 85UL out to the range for the first time. My warm up was 20 rounds of Winchester White Box 130gr Round Nose. The pistol functioned well, so I put up paper targets.

I found that my pistol shoots a hint left of POA, about 3 inches left at 15 yards. That seems OK for a snubbie, intended to shoot at person size targets at likely half that distance. By the end of the 130gr loads, I had fired 200 rounds.

I had four failures to fire throughout the 200 rounds. Looking at the rounds, each looked like a light primer strike. Looking at other rounds that did fire, I thought they looked like the pistol gave the primer quite a whallop. I'm guessing I was paying attention to shooting a group, and may have not allowed the trigger to pull all the way back, and the transfer bar may not have fully engaged. Otherwise, I have no idea why the primers would show light strikes on four rounds, and look like the other 196 got pounded...

I then loaded what I intend to be my carry round and shot this 5 shot group, still at 15 yards:









This group is the first 5 shots (of 20) I fired of Buffalo Bore 125gr Gold Dot Hollow Point +P loads. The information online calls this a 1000+fps load from a 2 inch barrel. The GDHP is said to expand reliabily anywhere from 880fps up. The group is still left, and a hint high. I assume the faster bullet just flew flatter. Recoil was similar to a S&W model 60 (all steel 2 1/8 Magnaported barrel) I had a few years ago, with full power Magnum loads. By the end of the 20 rounds, I wanted to be done. My wrist was telling me to call it quits. I brought the second box home with me. After shooting this, I cannot imagine shooting a similar weight 357 Magnum with full power loads.

So, my 85 was said by Taurus to have been manufactured in May of 2006, and I fired 20 of what is likely the hottest 38+P from it with no issues at all. The 20 rounds of Buffalo Bore had ZERO failures. With the added recoil, I'm sure my trigger finger was not nearly as "controlled" as it was with the lighter WWB loads.

I guess I should include that I do not endorse anyone using ammo that they, or the pistol manufacturer, deem unsafe. I'm just telling you about my morning...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

The second time out, the pistol put another 205 rounds down range. Zero failures this trip, with mods...

I cleaned it up nice, swapped to lower power Wolff Springs, extended the transfer bar a hint, and shaved the hammer so that it got a more solid whack on the transfer bar.

My trigger pull is drastically improved. With a little work on my grip and finger placement, the grouping moved to center. No light primer strikes!!!

I only took one target to the range, so it wasn't worth a picture, after the 205 rounds hit it...

200 WWB 130gr
5 BB 125gr +P


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice report, and thanks for the pictures. Looks like you have a good carry weapon there. Nice shooting by the way.


----------

